

Show HN: StatTrackr, easily share basketball stats, has an API (need feedback) - sunnynagra

Hey,<p>I'm in the stage where I am ready to start showing off my most recent project: StatTrackr. It is designed to be a counterpart to our iOS app Basketball Shot Tracker HD.<p>The idea behind it is to make it easier for our users to share their game statistics with their friends and family.<p>I really need some constructive feedback on our landing page.<p>We also have an API for StatTrackr and if anyone is interested in this space, let me know and I'll give you access to the API right away. We hope that other basketball tracking apps will be open to using our API to help their users share their stats as well.<p>http://developer.stattrackr.com<p>Thanks
======
sunnynagra
Clickable:

<http://www.stattrackr.com>

<http://developer.stattrackr.com>

